# Bang and Olufsen speaker sounds like it's blown!



## JCS_AutoID (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi guys

As per the title... Passenger side door speaker sounds like it's blown when the volume is up loud. Never really taken the piss with the system as music has always been played via iPhone cable or CD - no AUX or Bluetooth.

The speaker sounds like it's knocking on the grill during bassy songs, where as the drivers side doesn't.

Anyone else experience this ? And will it be covered by the warranty?


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

This might seem daft but have your got stuff in the footrest pockets only this caused issues for me using my Bose system?


----------



## ire74 (Mar 20, 2016)

I had an issue with my drivers side speaker making a strange noise, and I thought I'd blown it too. Likewise, I'd probably never had the system beyond 50% volume. After turning it off and changing the track, it's been fine ever since and sounds perfect. I'd expect it to be covered by the warranty, so I'd take it to the dealer if it's definitely sounding faulty.


----------



## JCS_AutoID (Apr 10, 2016)

Matrix said:


> This might seem daft but have your got stuff in the footrest pockets only this caused issues for me using my Bose system?


I literally have nothing in the side pockets, I keep everything in the glove box to avoid being untidy haha!



ire74 said:


> I had an issue with my drivers side speaker making a strange noise, and I thought I'd blown it too. Likewise, I'd probably never had the system beyond 50% volume. After turning it off and changing the track, it's been fine ever since and sounds perfect. I'd expect it to be covered by the warranty, so I'd take it to the dealer if it's definitely sounding faulty.


I wish it had fixed itself, but it's happening on various songs now and doesn't matter if I restart the car or not.

With issues like this, do you need to call the dealership you bought it from or can I go to my local? New to the whole new car business... and I bought my car from a place about 70 miles away!


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

You can take it to any dealership.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

if it's like knocking and there is nothing in the pocket, I presume the woofer is gone..it happens...from water,or too hot external temperature then you pull up the volume enough high or you listen the music next to the speakers at a concert!

remember, B&O is a great system but the speaker are in gum-paper...very really poor construction so they are a bit fragile than an aftermarket woofer

I can't find a good picture of our speaker but you can notice the difference anyway from the original in a car and an aftermarket
paper on the inside and an openwork plastic-paper around very delicate









plastic inside and strong gum around..here very often speakers got damage...if you don't burn the coil with the high volume before!


----------

